# connection between miscarriage and bowel movement



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
Is there any possibility that the bowel movement (passing the stool but with pain-sorry for tmi) could cause the miscarriage in the first weeks of pregnancy?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

very unlikely. But obviously if there is already a problem, if you are already in the process of miscarrying, then it could make it obvious, ie by causing blood to appear... it is scary if you feel very bunged up but I don't think there would be a connection.


----------



## edroses (Aug 30, 2013)

That sounds very unlikely to me. But in situations like this, I think it's always best to consult with your doctor. They'll have the best idea of what is actually happening.


----------



## moobags (Nov 13, 2013)

I am not sure if this is possible I did lots of googling when I have my missed miscarraige before I went for a scan I was having very painful movements so much so I was having to grip on to something not sure if it was related the midwife didnt seem to think so.  

Moo x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I was told by my dr that there was no relation.


----------

